
Computer Scientists Exploit Social Networks To Create New Recommendation System - Anon84
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/428753/computer-scientists-exploit-social-networks-to/?ref=rss
======
klochner
It's a non-story, all speculation about whether preferences might be
contagious like a virus:

    
    
       "That's an interesting idea but the acid test will be
       whether it works in practice."
    
       ". . . Shang and co don't know but they plan to find out
       using data from Yelp.com, which provides user ratings of 
       restaurants, spas etc. If it works, I'm sure we'll be 
       hearing from them again."

